# OpenSMTPD: How to hide/remove original source IP address?



## ikevin8me (Aug 5, 2017)

I'm trying to figure out how to remove/hide the originating source IP address of every mail being sent using OpenSMTPD (running FreeBSD or OpenBSD)?

To do the equivalent in postfix, it would be:

http://integer13.wordpress.com/2013/01/03/hide-your-source-ip-with-emails-relayed-by-postfix/

http://blog.tenak.net/2011/04/2011-04-dont-send-client-ip-postfix.html

http://serverfault.com/questions/413533/remove-hide-client-sender-ip-from-postfix

Thanks!


----------



## SirDice (Aug 7, 2017)

> If the mask-source parameter is used, then the listener will skip the from part when prepending the “Received” header.


https://www.opensmtpd.org/faq/options.html#listen


----------

